# safety mooloolaba



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

hi redgreg from buderim new to kayaking been outside to the reefs in my red AL and have seen 2 or so AL fishing do you have vhf on ?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

redgreg said:


> hi redgreg from buderim new to kayaking been outside to the reefs in my red AL and have seen 2 or so AL fishing do you have vhf on ?


Hi redgreg. Cheers and welcome, and sorry I missed your post. That was me and Alby a few weeks ago, at Murphy's. We caught nothing, and Paulo and Lynette, further out between the ships, were also fishless, except for caught one bonito Lynette caught. You seemed well set up, so I think it was just a fishless day.

I understand you know Mal from Sunstate Hobie. See you again sometime - everyone is waiting for the pelagics to arrive, which were sighted North of Fraser recently.

trev


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

hi kayakone i was at the gneerings the same day wednesday no fish but stall getting to no the ropes, and all the new gear.I was talking to whane at fishing world maroochydore, and on the way to the banks they saw AI kayaks out between the ships. Good to no Paulo &Lynette go wide I will be on VHF
And i have got to knew Mal from Hobie as the AI i got has not been for fishing,and stall setting up the AI. Having fun just sailing for the first time
As for fishing, sitting in my toy under sail i will go around and around all day looking for a hit,gone back to one rod out


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

In answer to your question Redgreg, yes we do have VHF for safety (in fact I carry two in case one breaks). It is your only source of communication between yakkers, and from safety side, a vital link for weather and other warnings.

These warnings are first heard on channel 16, and relayed on 21, 67 and 73 in the area you are operating in. IMO a VHF is invaluable. It provides Sécurité warnings. Do not underestimate the safety advantage of using VHF comms with Coastguard/VMR to check on both forecasts and observations. They are happy to help with any information that will warn boaters of such impending weather conditions (see example below).

A warning will be issued 'SECURITE' (on channel 16)
Securite messages (pronounced "say-cure-e-tay") generally prefix navigational safety messages such as weather reports or navigation hazard updates, for example: "Sécurité, sécurité, sécurité, all ships, all ships, all ships, this is Coastguard Mooloolaba, Coastguard Mooloolaba for a renewal of a strong wind warning. Expect winds SE to 33 knots. Please switch to channel VHF 67. Out."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Securite

Having VHF allows you to check current weather. Last night's forecast is no longer important ...your concerns are what is actually happening now, or about to happen.

Most yakkers (not in distress) operate on a rarely used channel (PM for details).

For more discussion see viewtopic.php?f=9&t=52407&p=597382&hilit=securite#p597382

trev


----------

